# NDSU SHOCKS 'EM AGAIN!



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

NDSU stunned #8 Marquette last night. Trailed 4 to 3 early in the first half and NEVER trailed again.

After beating princeton, only losing to Texas Tech by 2 (in which Bob Knight praised the SU players and program) and taking out a top ten team for the second straight season, I gotta say we're not a flash in the pan. Our program is FO' REAL!!!

I was told that we can compete in the NIT, is that true? If it is true, we may have a shot at making that tourney!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What a win...What a win

Marquette beat Duke, NDSU beat Marquette...............it's only logical to think that NDSU would beat Duke.

Maybe they'll meet in the NIT then????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> What a win...What a win
> 
> Marquette beat Duke, NDSU beat Marquette...............it's only logical to think that NDSU would beat Duke.
> 
> Maybe they'll meet in the NIT then????


Welll.....I don't think so.....the Bison couldn't beat the Gophers.....worst team in the Big Ten.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well it may have been quite the streatch, but Marquette is obviously heads and shoulders above Minnesota. They were a top 10 team in the country.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So then why didn't the Bison beat Minnesota???

Because sometimes the best team has a night off....Marquette????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Because they shot about 20% for that game and they shot very well against Marquette!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:



> Because they shot about 20% for that game and they shot very well against Marquette!!


Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's way too early in the season to see where this win ranks. UNC got upset, they were a #2 seed. later in the season, upsets will make bigger headlines.............don't get me wrong, it was a big win, but maybe marquette being ranked #8 was a little high, we'll see how things shape up middle of the season, when the rankings are where they should be for most teams in the top 10. imho

tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> it's way too early in the season to see where this win ranks. UNC got upset, they were a #2 seed. later in the season, upsets will make bigger headlines.............don't get me wrong, it was a big win, but maybe marquette being ranked #8 was a little high, we'll see how things shape up middle of the season, when the rankings are where they should be for most teams in the top 10. imho
> 
> tator


Don't get me wrong,,,,I might be the biggest UNC fan of all time.

However............no duke fan can ever say that a SU team beat a team that beat the team that beat DUKE.

I'm seriously thinking that NDSU can beat DUKE....

Duke lost by 11.....that isn't single didgets.......

SU won by 4,,,,but never trailed...............

By my calculatoins...UNC is the national champion......

For the record,,,,,no team outside the ACC has a shot at our teams.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Because they shot about 20% for that game and they shot very well against Marquette!!
> ...


Thanks for realizing your own point Ken. 2 points to you, obviously I realize that NDSU played a horrible game against Minnesota. What does that have to do with the fact that we played Texas Tech (a team twice as good as MN) to 4 pts, and the fact that we beat Marquette a team 8 times as good as MN. Make as many excuses as you want, it doesn't change the fact that NDSU has beat some powerful schools. i.e. Princeton, Marquette.........but if your stlll stubborn i'lll give you the MN win. (saracasm)...I obviously need to tell you when i'm talkin it,,,,Obviously MN is the 2nd best team behind OSU and Oden.............to you ken.......to you.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

4:38 am, now I know your not up for work that fricken early. I'll put a dime down that you don't even make it in today for work, or for that matter, you'll sleep in till noon. must be nice gomer

you can't tell a game by how many points a team was beaten by, what is this the bsc rankings????? BS a lot can happen towards the end of a game that can either make it look like a really close game, when actually a team was kicking the **** out of a team and had total control the whole game, OR it can tell it wasn't a game at all, but towards the end the other team was playing really well vs the scrubs. get my point????

your biased seems to affect your common sense on these sort of matters

kindfully yours,
tator


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't get me wrong,,,,I might be the biggest UNC fan of all time.



> However............no duke fan can ever say that a SU team beat a team that beat the team that beat DUKE.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking that NDSU can beat DUKE....
> 
> ...


Can you repeat the part where you said all about the stuff........ :huh:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm either on something......or onto something


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> on something


Yup!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > djleye said:
> ...


 :huh:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, jibberish tends to happen at that time of night.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870- was that the Lysol or the turpentine talking?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> jibberish


ya, that's pretty much what you talk whenever your talking sports, like you have a clue................. :lol: what in gods name was going on last night??? wishie washie at the bar????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870- was that the Lysol or the turpentine talking?


A little of both combined with permanent marker and spray paint.



> ya, that's pretty much what you talk whenever your talking sports, like you have a clue................. what in gods name was going on last night??? wishie washie at the bar????


Wishy-Washy is tonigt at 8, last night I threw about 2,387 darts and about that many millers.


----------

